
React Native EU 2019: React Native at Microsoft - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUMWFExtDSg
======
ecmascript
Pretty funny how Javascript/Ecmascript has become the language Java aimed for.
Purely by accident.

Of course it's not really "write once, run everywhere" but I think it is
closer than any other technology. Today you need to use JS and most apps need
to be on the web, so it makes sense for me at least to use javascript
everywhere. If Google or Apple made their phones today, I think they would
most likely have chosen Javascript as the language of choice on the platform.

I have zero experience in React Native tho, but I am for sure gonna learn it
now that you can use it on so many platforms to create really nice apps.

